# Northern Michigan



## korrecw (Oct 25, 2011)

When is it gonna snow in Northern Michigan anyone know what its looking like?


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks like only flurries for the week maybe some of the guys down state will send some our way!


----------



## littlebass (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking for snow by me also.


----------



## korrecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Should be plowing by next week if the weather goes as planed but that never happens.


----------



## littlebass (Nov 16, 2011)

Exactly. Sure glad I got that new roof on before the snow though.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

korrecw;1361741 said:


> Should be plowing by next week if the weather goes as planed but that never happens.


We can only hope.


----------



## 08SnowPusher (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone else going insane? I wish it would snow already! I was originally worried if our one and only loader was going to be repaired in time, now I'm more concerned about the bank account!


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

No snow down here either boys!!! Hopefully it pours it on after Christmas.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm starting to think it will snow around June 13th. :realmad:


----------



## 08SnowPusher (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe I should take the transmission out of my truck or dismantle my plow. We always get dumped on when I'm not ready for it!


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

any snow on ground up there my weekend retreat is on the wis/mich border deciding to drive up if snow on the ground?


----------

